# Stihl 031AV Trouble shooting



## manlyjack

I have a stihl 031AV chainsaw that was running very well, then after I stopped to refuel it then started it again it kept cutting out. I have cleaned the air filter and carby out but it will start ok but keeps cutting out unless I keep moving the choke on and off... on and off.and If I keep it on full throttle it still cuts out if I dont play with the choke , what could the problem be ... any answers would be welcomed... many thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

Many of the older Stihl chain saws have points and condensers. Unless your saw is an 031AVE ("E" designates electronic ignition). Then I think your point gap is so small that the points are arcing and causing the missing you describe.

Filing and resetting the points or installing new points may be required. The points are located underneath the flywheel, but are hard to access and set without special tools.


----------



## manlyjack

Hey thanks for that answer, I dont know a lot about chainsaw engines as you can see , But I seem to have tunnel vision with this problem and keep thinking that its fuel related , because usually anything to do with the choke means something to do with the fuel,, could you please tell me if the points are the problem how does that work in with the choke thing, I just need to satisfy myself before I rip the points apart... Cheers and thanks...


----------



## 30yearTech

manlyjack said:


> Hey thanks for that answer, I dont know a lot about chainsaw engines as you can see , But I seem to have tunnel vision with this problem and keep thinking that its fuel related , because usually anything to do with the choke means something to do with the fuel,, could you please tell me if the points are the problem how does that work in with the choke thing, I just need to satisfy myself before I rip the points apart... Cheers and thanks...


Well I guess that it all depends on my interpretation based on your description. Cutting out to me signifies that it's missing and not running smoothly, which indicates an ignition problem. On the other hand if it's loosing power bogging down and stalling, I would look at a fuel related issue. If it was running good prior to refueling and the problem started, then I would first make sure the fuel I used was good. If that checked out alright, then I would not suspect a carburetor problem, but you may have a problem with a bad fuel line, intake boot or fuel pump pulse hose.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Instead of putting in new Points and Condenser, I recommend that you go put in an Ignition Module instead. It is a Computer Chip, that replaces the Points and Condenser, and costs around $16.00. A lot easier than trying to get the Points set right. Just install it, and wire it, and you are set to go. Bruce.


----------



## veegee

where do you get an ignition module for $16. I have an 031 AV electronic and I need one. thanks gene


----------



## 30yearTech

veegee said:


> where do you get an ignition module for $16. I have an 031 AV electronic and I need one. thanks gene


You can't get one for your saw in this price. He is talking about a small conversion kit that works with a standard ignition coil to replace the points with. Your unit already has an electronic ignition module that is part of the coil and cannot be replaced independently of the coil.


----------



## paulr44

30yearTech said:


> You can't get one for your saw in this price. He is talking about a small conversion kit that works with a standard ignition coil to replace the points with. Your unit already has an electronic ignition module that is part of the coil and cannot be replaced independently of the coil.


FYI: Both ignition coils, for P&C or solid-state are NLA. You can try the items-for-sale here, or craigslist or ebay or etc. While the 031 held my admiration for years, unfortunately it is, (sigh), obsolete, and most parts for it are NLA. Help the economy - buy a new saw. A good equivalent would be an MS361. They can take a larger bar, but we sell them with a 20" and they'll buck all day without complaining, or fell with 20" or longer bars.


----------



## thisisjt

I was able to get an electronic ignition module for a 031AV from Ron's Saw Shop in South Dakota... it was pricey ~$125 but it beats $450 for the equivalent Stihl saw purchase new. It turned out to be a conversion of a module made for a different motor so I'm not sure what the original price would have been before they modified it to fit.


----------



## rotti1968

Rons Saw shop is very good to deal with and they are not that far out of the price range. We are a Stihl dealer and at times when I can not get parts due to nla I use them . There is also a place in New York State that has a lot of older stuff but the name slips me right now. They are an Amish run business and dont have a computer or an answering machine .So they can be very hard to get in touch with. I get so many of those 031's in that I have to break the news to the customers that they need to buy a new saw because the parts are gone


----------



## wellsy

I had the same problem with the points on my 031av five years ago; parts no longer available was the standard response from local dealers and the Stihl Australian distributor. A local dealer fitted an electronic module (used in grass trimmers) just behind the coil. The saw started first pull and idled beautifully but could only reach 8,000 rpm!!
I put the saw in the garage and forgot about it until a couple of months ago when I accidentally came across the solution on the internet. The solution is: remove the magneto, remove the half moon crankshaft key, gently and loosely replace the magneto aligning the half moon key slots in the magneto and crankshaft (minus the key of course), get someone to hold/lock the crankshaft on the chain sprocket side while you turn the magneto one inch counter clockwise. Replace the magneto locknut very tightly (about 60 lb/ft if you have a torque wrench) and reassemble the saw. 
By turning the magneto 1'' counter-clockwise you advance the ignition timing to get your saw running at full rpm (about 13,000rpm). The idle isn't as smooth but it is acceptable. Worked brilliantly and I'm a 'mug' when it comes to chainsaw mechanics. The old 031av (bought in 1980) with it's 20'' bar cuts with the grunt it had when new.
It saved me around $1500(Australian) on a comparable new replacement saw.


----------

